# Photos of Babies/grand babies/children etc.



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2018)

My youngest grand baby Jakob.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2018)

That's a great picture.  I love the back lighting in a photo like that one.  I leave my flash on when I take a back lighted photo for fill in.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 19, 2018)

wunna my youngest grans

birthday numero uno


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2018)

So cute, Gary!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 48798
> 
> My youngest grand baby Jakob.


Gorgeous!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 19, 2018)

My littlest Great Grandchild, born in Hawaii so named Coral.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2018)

So adorable, Jim.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 20, 2018)

I have two Ggrandbabies born last year both girls to my two grand daughters little  cuties as all little babies are . 
the photo is with my 3 grand children and the 2 girls have the new babies .. Ashleigh with "Ella Paige" then grand son Matthew .. and 
then Rebekah with "Harper Mae" so my family to share with you here..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh My Lord I'm not the one usually to coo over babies..but this page has some really cute kids in it..big kids as well as little babies...


I adore that picture of Jakob.. .. stunningly lit..and he's so cute.. 

and raineee how lucky you are to have such a lovely family and Welcome to the world Ella Paige and Harper Mae.. 

..and AZ JIm, Coral is just the cutest sweetest little girl..awwww, to them all...


Cant' see your picture tho' Gary


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2018)

Rainee said:


> I have two Ggrandbabies born last year both girls to my two grand daughters little  cuties as all little babies are .
> the photo is with my 3 grand children and the 2 girls have the new babies .. Ashleigh with "Ella Paige" then grand son Matthew .. and
> then Rebekah with "Harper Mae" so my family to share with you here..
> View attachment 48813


Lovely family you have.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2018)

A Beautiful  family  Rainee  Matey)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

What beautiful photos of beautiful children!

Gary, how did you get the baby's "bouquet" to light up like that? Did you hide tiny Christmas lights in there? Or is it a studio portrait?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

My eldest grandson


My younger grandson


My great grandaughter (from eldest grandson)


----------



## john19485 (Feb 20, 2018)

My granddauther


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

She's lovely, John!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

Not enough room for all of them. I have 18 great grand children. This is my son’s newest and first grand baby.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> My eldest grandson
> View attachment 48825
> 
> My younger grandson
> ...



Handsome young men , and such a cute little girl...ya know I have a feeling I know them already.....hmmmm...lol


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Not enough room for all of them. I have 18 great grand children. This is my son’s newest and first grand baby.
> View attachment 48834



 WoW pappy, your Son's grandson/daughter... does that make you feel old?......the baby is just beeeeyoootiful


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2018)

john19485 said:


> View attachment 48829My granddauther





awww what a lovely happy picture, and little one looks like she could be a  little pageant queen


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2018)

Why can't I see Gary's picture.... ?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What beautiful photos of beautiful children!
> 
> Gary, how did you get the baby's "bouquet" to light up like that? Did you hide tiny Christmas lights in there? Or is it a studio portrait?



  RadishRose,  Luv your new avatar.  ♫ ♪ ♫   "Smoke Gets  In Our  Eyes"


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Why can't I see Gary's picture.... ?


Let me try to send it to you Holly!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

Pappy, girl or boy? Beautiful child, look at that hair! You guys are going to rule the earth someday.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

Girl...Her name is Ava.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What beautiful photos of beautiful children!
> 
> Gary, how did you get the baby's "bouquet" to light up like that? Did you hide tiny Christmas lights in there? Or is it a studio portrait?



My grandson coordinated the pic
cell phone (go figure)
not sure about the lit 'cake' (?)

truth be told, she was scared to death of me
couldn't look my way without busting out bawling

so, I mostly lurked in the corners


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2018)

awwwww.. poor Gary, she'll love you when she's older.... and thank you JIm for posting the photo I can see her now, what a Stunningly pretty photo

What did you all do to deserve such gorgeous grandkids? huh?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2018)

What great photos! We are so blessed. Here are my two,Justin and Aaron. Not the greatest photo but I thought it was cute. Taken at the Bronx Zoo last spring.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2018)

Cute and adorable, too. Good lookin' boys!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes very cute indeed Ruth ...awwww...


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> awwwww.. poor Gary, she'll love you when she's older.... and thank you JIm for posting the photo I can see her now, what a Stunningly pretty photo
> 
> What did you all do to deserve such gorgeous grandkids? huh?



_'she'll love you when she's older'_
It's a hope

_'What did you all do to deserve such gorgeous grandkids?'
_In my case, my lady sez it was sumpm in my jeans


and, yes, thank you Jim


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> That's a great picture.  I love the back lighting in a photo like that one.  I leave my flash on when I take a back lighted photo for fill in.


  Thanks.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thank You Shalimar.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Logan..He's 13 now ..next to youngest grand baby..They were all babies....Where has the time gone? He was called bam bam for a while big feet and hands...LOL


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Everybody needs a pooh in their flashy red car.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)

So cute!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2018)

Adorable.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Bam Bam last weekend...Playin' Popaw's guitar.  They grow too fast.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

> So cute!


  thank you Radish Rose.



> Adorable.


 They all are Shalimar Thank you.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

My Brother (gone) and my sister...Babies In 1959..the year I was born. Oh to hug my brother just one more time.(Sorry, sometimes ya just got to share)


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> wunna my youngest grans
> 
> birthday numero uno



She's a beauty Gary...came from your genes.... ain't no denyin'  Your blood runs true.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 24, 2018)

Gotta' love All them babies......


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2018)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 49027
> 
> Gotta' love All them babies......


Awwwwww.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2018)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 49020
> 
> Bam Bam last weekend...Playin' Popaw's guitar.  They grow too fast.


Handsome.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics everyone.    We have no grandchildren and never will.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 28, 2018)

Cookin' with Mom Maw..


----------

